# Fear of Reality Disappearing



## Stardvst (Jul 4, 2017)

For a while I've been plagued with the thought that for some reason, spontaneously, the world I am observing and living in will slip away and I will either A) Fall into an abyss of pure nothingness and blackness and spend eternity in this isolated hell or B) I will just die and lose all consciousness about anything. The first one being my ultimate fear because well in my opinion that would be the very definition of hell for me.

I miss how happy and full of life I was. I wasn't the best person and I had shit relationships, but my life was relatively pleasant and free from any anxiety. Now I'm just fucking scared of losing touch with reality at any moment. I know my fear has no proof nor legitimacy, but my brain always finds a way to trick me into thinking it'll happen.

Does anyone else have this fear? Or at least used to have it? And if so, how do I get over it?

The world ultimately feels so absurd and fragile that I'm scared it'll suddenly just break. Anyway, I hope it doesn't and I hope I don't get mad.


----------



## dope (Aug 31, 2016)

I know it does...It's hard, but all you're having is anxiety. Breathe in. Breathe out. Breathe in. Breathe out.

It's not going to happen. You're okay  I know it's hard, but you're okay.


----------



## Stardvst (Jul 4, 2017)

dope said:


> I know it does...It's hard, but all you're having is anxiety. Breathe in. Breathe out. Breathe in. Breathe out.
> 
> It's not going to happen. You're okay  I know it's hard, but you're okay.


Thank you


----------

